# Basic Goat Care Sheet



## trestlecreek (Sep 5, 2009)

When I sell a goat, this is the care sheet I give.
I thought I would share it here because it gives a lot of the basics that can be helpful if you are new to owning goats.

*Trestle Creek Farm
 Goat Basic Care Sheet

Feed.
*FREE CHOICE:                                                                  
Pasture to browse                                                                                       
Hay - alfalfa                                                                  
*My GRAIN MIX: 
Noble Goat Chow-according to the package
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Minerals. *FREE CHOICE: 
Best -Loose Goat Blend( I use Purina Goat Brand) . Acceptable -Loose Cattle 

Treats.     
None.           
An animal cracker once a day would be okay, but not at all necessary.
Treats, or scraps, are unhealthy and can cause health problems, possibly leading to death.
Wormer.

WHEN TO WORM:
The best way to control worms is to have a vet check manure to see if its necessary. 
Wormers Ive used:
valbazen
Ivomec cattle injectable  Ivomec Pour-on
Ivomec Plus
safeguard
With most wormers, re-treat in 2 weeks to kill the eggs.

Vaccinations.
-CD/T.
A series of 3 initial shots, followed by a shot annually or bi-annually.
Very crucial goats are highly susceptible to Tetanus and enterotoximia.
-BO-SE-I give this when I feel its needed. Check with your vet to see if necessary.

Housing.
A house that will protect from heat and cold, and can have air circulation in the summer months, with good drainage. 

Important Notes.
-It is important to always keep a constant diet. A sudden switch causes an imbalance in the rumen which can be instantly fatal. If a change is made, do it very slowly over a 2- 3 week period.
- Wethers and Bucks should not have any sweet feed, it can cause urine calci., stones, etc.. A feed containing AC will aid in the control of this often fatal illness.
-If no pasture is available, I recommend feeding a complete blend made specifically for goats (Purina Show Goat Chow or Country Acres complete or Noble Goat), without molasses, along with good quality hay, minerals, free choice. I would call your vet, and ask if additional nutrients are needed.
-Give clean water every day. Goats enjoy this simple measure, plus it helps ensure cleanliness, and keeps parasites down.
-Keeping feed and hay off the ground also keeps parasite, and disease under control
-Probios is a great product to give and keep on hand for use after anti-biotics, wormers, vaccinations,  change in diet, and in times of stress. It helps keep the good bacteria in the gut when stress may deplete the amount they naturally have.
-Breeding- Pygmy does MUST be mature in stature before breeding for the first time. My does  do not mature until they are 24 months or older. 
These are just a few basics, I recommend keeping your vet. in mind for all of your concerns, questions, and all health issues.   
*


----------



## Obaisshah (Dec 8, 2012)

Its also important to provide your goat with proper and high quality feed and supplements to keep their immune system strong and protect them from getting any diseases.


--

Surefed


----------

